# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni



## xfishbonex (28. Mai 2010)

:g* Viel glück Männers und fettes Sommersilber :g Wünsche ich euch *
*lg andre *


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Wieder mal Erster, wah Andre? #h


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

shit komm erst wieder am 11ten an die Küste das wird eng|uhoh:


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

und ich nächsten samstag :vik:lg andre


----------



## Tewi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

#6#6#6und ich schon am Donnerstag!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

und ich die ganze Woche :vik:


----------



## venni-kisdorf (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

und ich war heute los 20.30 uhr bis 22.30 uhr  2 anfasser 2 mal fisch gesehen sonnst nichts nicht mal ne alulatte .....   am we gehts weiter ....   Ich hoffe auf ne schöne sommer mefo ....


----------



## xfishbonex (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> und ich die ganze Woche :vik:


 Du sack du #q und ich muß arbeiten viel glück 
lg andre


----------



## Tewi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Na dann auch mal von mir viel Glück beim fischen und hier das posten nicht vergessen!!!!#6


----------



## xbsxrvxr (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, hatte gestern 2 mefos
die erste um 21.20 aber nur mitte30, also bis zum nächsten mal...
und dann gegen 22.00 eine 50er, dick und fett|rolleyes...
dann noch nen hammerbiss, leider vergeigt und noch nen großen dorsch verloren, naja

schönen gruß


----------



## xfishbonex (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



observer schrieb:


> moin moin, hatte gestern 2 mefos
> die erste um 21.20 aber nur mitte30, also bis zum nächsten mal...
> und dann gegen 22.00 eine 50er, dick und fett|rolleyes...
> dann noch nen hammerbiss, leider vergeigt und noch nen großen dorsch verloren, naja
> ...


 Du hast was vergessen :cwir wollen Fotos sehen von der fetten natürlich 
lg andre


----------



## venni-kisdorf (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

so ein sch..... hab´s voll versemmelt.
Heute 13.00 - 15.00 uhr am wasser in DK gewesen 4 Alulatten, und dann biss und die schnur sauste nur so durch die Ringe ein glück bremse war lose nach ner gefühlten stunde (echtzeit 15min) konnte ich eine wunderschöne fette ca. 55-60 cm große Mefo richtung kescher führen und dann halber meter vorm kescher hat sie nochmal richtig mit dem kopf geschüttelt und die fliege war raus #q:c#q . 

der frustschrei von mir im wasser, war wohl noch bis flensburg zu hören.... nächstes mal klappt es besser .... 

Morgen wird wieder angegriffen ein glück darf ich schon um 16 uhr feierabend machen und dann geht es los .... 

Petri..


----------



## fusionator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



observer schrieb:


> moin moin, hatte gestern 2 mefos
> die erste um 21.20 aber nur mitte30, also bis zum nächsten mal...
> und dann gegen 22.00 eine 50er, dick und fett|rolleyes...
> dann noch nen hammerbiss, leider vergeigt und noch nen großen dorsch verloren, naja
> ...




warst du in warnemünde ich will auch noch mal los aber ich weiss nicht wo ich da hin soll 
mein problem ist ich hab kein auto!!!!
oder ist warnemünde nicht so dolle:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



venni-kisdorf schrieb:


> so ein sch..... hab´s voll versemmelt.
> Heute 13.00 - 15.00 uhr am wasser in DK gewesen 4 Alulatten, und dann biss und die schnur sauste nur so durch die Ringe ein glück bremse war lose nach ner gefühlten stunde (echtzeit 15min) konnte ich eine wunderschöne fette ca. 55-60 cm große Mefo richtung kescher führen und dann halber meter vorm kescher hat sie nochmal richtig mit dem kopf geschüttelt und die fliege war raus #q:c#q .
> 
> der frustschrei von mir im wasser, war wohl noch bis flensburg zu hören.... nächstes mal klappt es besser ....
> ...


 Hallo 
und schade :cda würde ich auch abkotzen :clg andre


----------



## xbsxrvxr (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, ich war zwischen nienhagen und elmenhorst-is ganz gut da zur zeit.
auf den molen (ost usw.) kann man aber auch noch gut auf mefo plinkern...

ja ich hab zwar n foto, aber dat is nich wirklich schön-im wohnzimmer mit handy...
aber ich kann´s ja versuchen

schönen gruß an alle


----------



## venni-kisdorf (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo
> und schade :cda würde ich auch abkotzen :clg andre


 

Und wie ich "abgekotzt" habe,  naja heute ab 20 uhr wieder im wasser wenn es etwas kühler geworden ist, bei knapp 22 grad im schatten, gehst ja ein wenn man im wasser steht... 

Gruß stephan


----------



## Marcel-hl (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Freitag Abend am Brodtener Ufer, Lübecker Bucht.
52 cm Meerforelle, ein paar Minuten später folgte noch 
ein 45 cm Dorch


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Sauber und Petri Heil Dazu #6lg Andre


----------



## OssiHWI (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin Leudde!!!!!

man man man ist das hier ruhig geworden...da sehnt man sich ja förmlich das Sauwetter vor 3 Monaten zurück.....

Ich war gestern Abend am Strand meines Vertrauens

Erfolge (wenn man sie so nennen möchte):

1 untermaßiger Dorsch und jede Menge Alulatten:v

Aber ich kämpfe weiter........:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin Leudde!!!!!
> 
> man man man ist das hier ruhig geworden...da sehnt man sich ja förmlich das Sauwetter vor 3 Monaten zurück.....
> 
> ...


hallo 
versuche es doch mal ganz ganz früh :gin den ersten morgenstd 
meist hat man glück und man bekommt  eine schöne fette sommer trutte 
lg andre


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, 
war gestern abend 20.00-22.30 uhr los bei rostock.
erster biss horni, zweiter biss dorsch, dritter mefo(zwar 45, aber recht schlank-wollte sie zurücksetzen, aber sie hat den kula tief geschluckt und alle 3 flanken haben blöd gegriffen#d)
naja hab ich sie doch mitgenommen...
danach war nix mehr, außer dorsch.
ich hab nur kula in blau/orange gefischt-super teil!

viele kleine fische gesehen und noch ne mefo-fisch ist zur zeit echt wieder viel da...

gruß an alle


----------



## OssiHWI (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo
> versuche es doch mal ganz ganz früh :gin den ersten morgenstd
> meist hat man glück und man bekommt eine schöne fette sommer trutte
> lg andre


 

Ich bleib aber lieber lange wach als mich in aller Herrgottsfrühe aus dem Bett zu quälen...

Danke trotzdem Andrè


----------



## bamse34 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Habe heute nacht mit Andre telefoniert und was soll ich sagen,kaum bin ich nicht mit auf der Insel holt die Fishbone ne Granate raus!!!!
Seid gespannt! Er wird berichten wenn er wieder Online ist!

Schöne Grüße 

Sebastian


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Oha...dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Johnny1 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Ich ebenfalls 
Lese hier schon ne ganze weile mit.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Habe heute nacht mit Andre telefoniert und was soll ich sagen,kaum bin ich nicht mit auf der Insel holt die Fishbone ne Granate raus!!!!
> Seid gespannt! Er wird berichten wenn er wieder Online ist!
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> ...




Er hats mir auch schon erzählt  Schönes Ding, aber er hat sich ja auch echt Mühe gegeben! Da muss ja mal was hängen bleiben! Hoffentlich kommt er irgendwann noch zum pennen |supergri


----------



## ADDI 69 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Jo,das is ne Granate#6#
Hab heut früh ne MMS von X bekommen . Schön dickes Teil hat er da rausgeholt

Petrie Fishbone:vik:


----------



## Johnny1 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Will auch sehn


----------



## OssiHWI (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

wo bleibt die Fangmeldung!!!! erst Leute heiss machen und dann??? Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie ne Mefo aussieht.....


----------



## ADDI 69 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> wo bleibt die Fangmeldung!!!! erst Leute heiss machen und dann??? Ich weiss schon gar nicht mehr wie ne Mefo aussieht.....



Die Fishbone hat leider nen kleinen Supergau zuhause,sein Anschluß ist defekt und der Strippenprüfer kommt erst nächste Woche. Also noch nen bissel geduld.
Ich könnt das Foto ja auch reinsetzen ,aber dann bin ich näxtes WE nen Kopp kürzer....ne ne dat lass ich ma lieber|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## steven23883 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

ja habe die mms auch bekommen echt schöner fisch.... hoffe das andre sein internet bald funktioniert und ihr das bild von der schönen mefo auch bald sehen könnt echt hammer fisch


----------



## hummerpaule (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin Mefo-Freunde ;-))
Kennt sich einer von Euch auf Rügen auf der Strecke Binz bis Thiessow aus?? Bin übernächstes Wochenende dort für 4 Tage und würde gerne in der Nacht mein Glück auf Mefo und Dorsch versuchen!!
Jeder Tipp ist für mich ein Gewinn ;-)) würde mich über eine Antwort, auch gerne als Nachricht, freuen und sach schon mal DANKE !!
Gruß Hummerpaule
PS....weiter Petri Heil Euch...meine Saison war mit 26 Touren und 4 guten Fischen dieses Jahr eher mittelmäßig ;-((


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



steven23883 schrieb:


> ja habe die mms auch bekommen echt schöner fisch.... hoffe das andre sein internet bald funktioniert und ihr das bild von der schönen mefo auch bald sehen könnt echt hammer fisch



Am Donnerstag is er wieder dabei ,bis dahin müßt ihr noch ein wenig Fingernägel knabbern|wavey:


----------



## steven23883 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag is er wieder dabei ,bis dahin müßt ihr noch ein wenig Fingernägel knabbern|wavey:


 

ADDI aber geiler fisch von andre oder nicht...


----------



## macmarco (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



steven23883 schrieb:


> ADDI aber geiler fisch von andre oder nicht...


Ich muss mal sagen, so langsam ist es nicht mehr glaubwürdig |rolleyes
Klingt mittler weile schon ein bissl Witzlos...

|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



steven23883 schrieb:


> ADDI aber geiler fisch von andre oder nicht...



Yesssss,so eine will ich auch, in 2 Wochen ziehn wir mal wieder zusammen los:vik:



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich muss mal sagen, so langsam ist es nicht mehr glaubwürdig |rolleyes
> Klingt mittler weile schon ein bissl Witzlos...
> 
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Na denn klingel ihm doch einfach auf'm Handy an ,


----------



## Reverend Mefo (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Ich kann auch bestätigen, dass das kein ver...sche ist, habe die mms auch bekommen.

...und er spricht zu Ihnen, Wichtelworte raunt er Ihnen ins Ohr: Habt Geduld, der Andre hat bald wieder Internet oder endlich die Idee, mit einem Stick bewaffnet für 50 Cent ins Internetcafe zu gehen (Du Pfosten, Du |supergri:m!!)

Und da im Juni ansonsten ja eh nicht viel passiert, lohnt sich das warten #h


----------



## Dr. Komix (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Geiler Fisch war's! Schön fett. 
Der Preis für so eine Sommerforelle
ist auch nicht gering, wie oft war andre los?
Wie oft wurde er nass gemacht? Benzin und Equipment bezahlt?
Und den Ärger mit seiner Frau? 

Was man noch erwähnen sollte:
Andre: 2 kleine mefos und ne Rakete + 4 Dorschminis
Ich: 1 Mefo und 6 Dorschis (erstes mal mit Fliege)

Bald kann man Guidings buchen mit Fanggarantie?

Dr. K


----------



## macmarco (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@Addi: hab ich, hab ich  Ich mein es ja auch net böse oder so.. Ich denk halt an die anderen Mitleser hier


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Addi: hab ich, hab ich  Ich mein es ja auch net böse oder so.. Ich denk halt an die anderen Mitleser hier



 weiß ich doch , Vorfreude is doch die schönste Freude , oder etwa nich|wavey:


----------



## troutmaster69 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin moin, schon mal was von Internetcafé gehört??? :q:q:q


----------



## Hansen fight (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Leute immer Ruhig bleiben |pftroest:
Habe den Fisch auch auf meinem Handy als MMS geschickt bekommen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@ troutmaster69

Sexy Signatur :vik: !!!


----------



## hummerpaule (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Hallo,
keiner einen Tipp für Rügen ;-(((???
Schade...dann mache ich mir eben selbst ein Bild ;-))
Petri an alle!!


----------



## troutmaster69 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> @ troutmaster69
> 
> Sexy Signatur :vik: !!!



Danke, der Blank ist letztes We. fertig geworden :k


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



troutmaster69 schrieb:


> Danke, der Blank ist letztes We. fertig geworden :k




Im Ernst!!??

Alter der absolute Wahnsinn !!!  :vik::l:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

So einen will ich auch ... |rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

ich stell mich dann gleich mal hinter dem Referend an.....ich will auch!!!!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Guten abend ihr Verrückten :gich brauch ja nicht viel schreiben  
aber eins muß ich ja sagen 
leider fehlen noch 10cm  aber bei ein ast reinen überspringer von 70cm kann ich auch auf 10cm versichten
der Fisch viel auf einer braunen garnele rein und das um genau 24uhr in der absoluten Dunkelheit #h
lg andre


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

:m
Dickes Petri!!!
Glückunsch!!!

Ich will auch!!!|rolleyes

Gruß Tony


----------



## Hamburgerjung 93 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Mensch Andre das wird aber auch mal Zeit du Nase
Ich rock in den Sommerferien welche raus *freu*
Mfg HHjung 93


----------



## bamse34 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Andre willst du mich heiraten???:q:q:q

Geiles Teil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## xfishbonex (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Andre willst du mich heiraten???:q:q:q
> 
> Geiles Teil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


 :k:kja klar:k:kdenn können wir jedes weekend los lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Sauber,sauber......ordendlich strammes Teil Andre #6#6


Petrie zu dem Sommertraum|laola:


----------



## Nolfravel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Mensch Andre, wat'n kleiner süßer Fisch.
Der ist ja mal voll dünn:q:q

War'n Scherz, ganz dickes Petri auch von mir.
Ich will auch:q.




Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

*DICKES PETRI* und #r, auch von mir!

*Geiler Fisch!!!*


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Jo Andre , schöne Trutte ganz dickes Petri von mir !!! :m


----------



## boot (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Öy Andre alte Nase Petri.


----------



## laxvän (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

#vDickes Petri auch von mir zu der fetten Trutte.#v
Ich will auch endlich mal los.
Blöder Achillessehnenriss:v


----------



## Reverend Mefo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Anderl, alter Junikönig!

Auch von mir hochoffiziell noch mal Petri zu dem Rosinenbomber!

Wann kommt Ihr am WE vorbei? Ich hab schon Grillkohle gekauft! 

RM!


----------



## stefan08 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Dickes Fettes Petri mein Diggerle|uhoh:


----------



## Ines (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Andre, das sieht gut aus!#6


----------



## tommi1969 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Super Fisch.:k
Da bekommt man mal wieder lust den faulen Körper ans Wasser zu schleifen und ein wenig zu Wedeln.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Andre` auch hier nochmal nen fettes *PETRI HEIL* zur Sommertrutte :k


----------



## goeddoek (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Dönnerschlach, "Fischbunk"  :m

Petril Heil zum schönen Fisch :m #h


----------



## OssiHWI (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

ich reih mich dann auch mal bei den Gratulanten ein...schönes Ding. Es lohnt also doch, sich die Nächte um die Ohren zu hauen....#r


----------



## Hansen fight (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Andre |wavey:
Von mir nochmal nochmal ein kräfiges Petri.
Du bist mein Held.


----------



## xfishbonex (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Hallo Leute 
erst mal ein danke an euch für die glückwünsche :lso nun ist aber schluß damit ich möchte auch fische hier sehen #also ab ins wasser 
das wasser ist noch nicht zu warm :ges geht noch was 
lg andre


----------



## tommi1969 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

War gerade an der Ostsee bei Rostock und wollte die Peitsche schwingen.Sind immernoch meterhohe Wellen und die Unterwassersicht ist gleich null.:vHabe beschlossen es Morgen früh nochmal zu versuchen.Man ist das ein sch... Wetter.
Gruß Thomas.#h


----------



## venni-kisdorf (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

so ein miss temperaturen sind perfekt tagsüber zurzeit höchstens 15 grad - 18grad  fiel regen und ich muss Arbeiten und kann nicht zum angeln eigentlich müssten diese milden temperaturen die wir zur zeit hier im norden haben ideal für mefo sein...!!!!   und ich komm einfach nicht weg ...#q
Allen fängern ein dickes petri...
und allen anderen viel spaß die an die küste können.


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

War Freitag Abend auch los nach Börgerende
Wind hatte ich bei mir Zuhause(40km von der Küste weg) ne gute 3bft. Also Fusselrute und Klammotten ins Auto geschmissen und nix wie ab an de Kyst um die Trutten zu foppen.
Als ich dort ausstieg flog ne Alditüte mit nem Affenzahn an mir vorbei #d und als ich das rauschen der Wellen hörte war mir dann alles klar. Der Wind betrug hier ne satte 5bft mit Neigung zur 6 aus NW - WNW und Wellen die bestem Surfwetter entsprachen , Lufttemperatur betrug 13°C .
Spinnflitze hatte ich mit Absicht zu hause gelassen,wegen der Übung beim Fli Fi #q#q#q
Nix mit fischen,tief geknickt hab ich dann den Heimweg wieder angetreten:c:c:c
Hier einige Bilder vom Freitag Abend ,weit unb breit kein Angler zu sehen. Selbst den Brandungsanglern war dat Wetter zu ungemütlich:v


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Hallo Addi 
schöne fotos :ghast du nicht die meerforelle gesehen|bigeyes die auf den einen foto ist  und dir den dicken finger zeigt 
lg andre


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Addi
> schöne fotos :ghast du nicht die meerforelle gesehen|bigeyes die auf den einen foto ist  und dir den dicken finger zeigt
> lg andre



Na klar doch.Hab ihr nen Stein an den Kopf geworfen


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Du hättest mal lieber den Wellenreiter einpacken sollen 

In der brüllenden Brühe machst doch auch mit der Spinnflitze wenig Sinn, es sei denn, man will tolle Aufnahmen von kapitalen Schnurbögen vor die Linse bekommen.

Bei uns sieht es truttentechnisch trotz der eigentlich noch brauchbaren Wassertemperaturen mau aus, dafür sind ein paar gute Küstendorsche um die 50cm unterwegs.


----------



## Thomas090883 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Mensch Addi..perfekte Bedingungen..........sehen anders aus.
Aber zum üben der Kategorie - wie vermeide ich am besten "Windknoten" und komme trotzdem noch über 10m
war es doch perfekt. ;O)
Naja wat solls...nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag..und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



Thomas090883 schrieb:


> Mensch Addi..perfekte Bedingungen..........sehen anders aus.
> Aber zum üben der Kategorie - wie vermeide ich am besten "Windknoten" und komme trotzdem noch über 10m
> war es doch perfekt. ;O)
> Naja wat solls...nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag..und das ist auch gut so.
> ...


 bei so einen wellengang hast du letztes jahr deine granate gefangen #6und wolltes dann nachhause #qund ich hatte nix 
lg andre


----------



## saeboe (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Mensch Andre!
Petri zur Schönheit. Fängt man nicht alle Tage.........

@Addi
hatte mir das Fischen heute Morgen auch anders vorgestellt. 
Laut Windfinder eine 3 aus SW. Am Strand war es bestimmt eine 4 aus West. Schade wenn man morgens um 2 Uhr den Wecker am Sonntag stelltund am Wasser feststellt, daß es wenig Sinn macht zu fischen.
Habe aber es aber trotzdem probiert. Ohne Erfolg. 
Eine schöne Dusche zum Abschluß und ab nach Hause.


----------



## OssiHWI (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@ Addi

vielleicht sollte man mal einen fragen, der direkt an der Küste wohnt.... ich kenn da jemanden der das Glück hat.....:q


----------



## xbsxrvxr (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin 
ich war diese woche 2 mal los(21-23.30Uhr)
erster tag 2mefos ausgestiegen gegen 22-22.30

gestern hat bei meiner ankunft einer ne fette fast 50er gezuppelt, aber bei mir ging nüscht.
4 fliegenfischer hatten nur kontakt zu dorsch.
man konnte zwar forellen sehen, aber zu weit draußen:c

dat klappt schon noch mal...

schönen gruß


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

OT on:

Heute Nacht kam auf der wunderschönen Insel Fünen eine totale Kirsche aus dem Wasser!

Leider durfte ich die Bombe nur Keschern, der glückliche Fänger war mein Kumpel Dirk, der zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort war und den schwarzen Tobi Blinker verführerisch genug präsentierte.

Der Fisch wiegt knapp über 8 kg bei einer Länge von 82cm.

Fänger und Rute sind wohlauf und haben sich von den Strapazen der Prozedur erholt.

Gruß,

RM


----------



## xfishbonex (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

|bigeyes|bigeyes alter ist das ne BOMBE |bigeyes|bigeyessag dein kumpel 
heute nacht hole ich die schwester :k:k:klg andre


----------



## macmarco (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Diiiiiiiiickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch !!!!!!!!


----------



## kaizr (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

leck mich am arsch, was ne trutte.

dickes PETRI


----------



## kaizr (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

So, ich war ja allen noch ein vernünftiges Bild schuldig.






Sohnemann und 53er Meerforelle





Dort befindet sie sich unmittelbar in diesem Augenblick. Ich hoffe die schmecken geräuchert genau so gut wie gedünstet.

MfG Fabian


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

*Ganz dickes Petrie
*zur Ü 8kg Granate ,wat für eine faiste Sommertrutte |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes
da kann ich nur sagen :#r #r


mfg Addi
@ Fishbone : wo bleibt die Schwester ??????


----------



## laxvän (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Was für eine Granate:k.
Ganz dickes Petri von mir#h


----------



## ADDI 69 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Gestern Früh war ich auch ma wieder los
Wann :2.30 - 8.00 /19.45-24.00
Wo : Börgerende-Rethwisch abends Nienhagen-Technopark und nach erneutem Platzwechsel von Wilhemshöhe bis Stoltera
Wind : 3 in Böen 4 aus NNW (schön Auflandig) ,abends ne gute 2 ,ab 22.00 ne 1

Wasser : gefühlt Aquarientemperatur,Hochwasser50cm+, 0   Sicht und Salat ohne Ende,Sah aus als hätte jemand mit nem
             überdimensionalen Mixer umgerührt,abends die selbe Kacke und noch wärmeres Wasser

Was : 1xKontakt bei Sonnenaufgang ,5kg feinsten Algensalat /abends nüschtttttt

Womit : 10 min Fliege ,dann Blinker Schwarz/rot bzw gelb orange /abends nur noch Blinker

warum: weil die Zeit einfach ran war

Fazit : Sch.....Wetterlage:v.....3 Wochen nördlicher Wind , das Wasser wird immer wärmer und die chancen auf ne fette Sommertrutte bei dieser Dreckbrühe immer weniger.
Dafür fühlen die Äschen sich so langsam richtig wohl

In diesem Sinne Petrie an alle die erfolgreich waren#h

bei Normalwasser ist auf dem zweiten Bild 5m Platz zwischen Steilküste und Wasserlinie


----------



## bamse34 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Moin Moin!

Der Küstenfunk funktioniert und so habe ich die Granate  gestern schon auf einem Handy begutachten dürfen! Geiler Fisch!

Wir waren mit 5 Mann auf Fehmarn weniger erfolgreich. Außer einer Zwergenforelle und einem Dorsch bei Andre kann ich nur noch einen schönen Nachläufer melden.
Ich habe die Morgenstunden genüßlich verpennt sonst hätte ich bestimmt...Ach ne glaub nicht!. Trotzdem wie immer ein netter Ausflug mit netten Leuten.
Der Vollmond hat alles gegeben und die Grillwurst hat geschmeckt.

Schöne Grüße Sebastian


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Tach..

Ich war Freitag Abend von 21 Uhr bis ca 1 Uhr im Wasser bei Boltenhagen und habe meinen sozialen Dienst an der Allgemeinheit abgeleistet. Soll heissen:

Wasser : schön warm
Sicht    :  ca. 5 - 10 cm
Wind    : 3 NW

absolut schönes wetter, aber was einem ja richtig auf die Nerven geht, man haut den Blinker Richtung Horizont und nach der 3. Kurbelumdrehung hört der Blinker auf zu Arbeiten weil man irgendwelches Kraut am Haken hat. Absolut nervig!!! Hoffentlich wird`s beim nächsten Mal besser. Ich warte ja noch auf meine erste Sommer - Mefo. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Resultat des Abends, 10 kg Unkraut aus der Ostsee geholt aber kein Fischkontakt.....:c

LG euer Ossi


----------



## xbsxrvxr (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin ossi,
ich war gestern nacht in wohlenberg auf der mole und da hab ich nen älteren herrn getroffen, der es da nachts auf makrelen versucht!!!
eine schöne hat er gezogen, ich hatte nur nen biss.
seit 3-4 tagen kommen abends wohl größere schwärme von denen an die mole!!!!!!

vielleicht sind dann ja auch die forellen nicht weit.
gestern wollten sie jedenfalls nicht.

schönen gruß


----------



## OssiHWI (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

na das ist doch mal ne gute Nachricht....das werd ich mal im Auge behalten....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin moin, 
ich war gestern abend noch mal für n stündchen auf der mole und die makrelen waren auch da- hatte leider nur nachläufer:c.
und was für schöne, schnelle tiere......

schönen gruß


----------



## OssiHWI (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

mach mich nicht fertig.....was nimmst du? Paternoster oder Blech?


----------



## shad75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Nachtrag vom Samstag...

War zum testen meiner neuen Watklamotten von 19.00-0.30 Uhr in Dahme.
Nach einigen Anfassern und extrem viel Salatbeilage kam endlich,in voller Wurfweite,der ersehnte Biss.
Nach einen schönen Drill konnte ich eine 52er Meefo zum Abendessen einladen.


----------



## xfishbonex (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Dickes Petri heil denn stand mein kollege neben dir in dahme :qich war um 7uhr in dahme am sonntag 
und habe auf meine familie gewartet schnell noch mal ans wasser und geschaut on paar meeräschen da sind 
nicht eine einzige habe ich gesehen 
also fliege gewechselt und noch mal  bichen mit Pink gewedelt 
auf einmal biß ich dachte horni 
nein es war ne forelle die größe sag ich mal lieber nicht ich schätze 10cm :q
danach war denn erst pennen pennen pennen angesagt bis mein sohn kamm lg andre


----------



## shad75 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

Danke für das Petri,war wirklich astreines Angeln bei Vollmond.


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



shad75 schrieb:


> Danke für das Petri,war wirklich astreines Angeln bei Vollmond.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Leider hab ich nur 2 Bisse auf Fliege gehabt, die ich nicht verwerten konnte.


----------



## Erik69 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@observer

hi,
genau so eine mole habe ich immer gesucht für mich und einen kumpel der keine wathose hast. 
Brauchen wir eine extra gewässer karte für die wismarer bucht?
vielen dank und gruß
erik


----------



## OssiHWI (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

nein Küstenkarte reicht.....


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Trotzdem wie immer ein netter Ausflug mit netten Leuten.
> Der Vollmond hat alles gegeben!!!
> ...



Dito #6:q

Achso, die "Dinger" sind von "Stonfo" und heißen "Full stop" -
gibbet in 3 Größen - die mittlere Größe.

Wir sehen uns hoffentlich bald wieder; gerne auch an "deiner" Förde !!!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## steven23883 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

petri an alle fänger... war donnerstag in SH mt der fliegenpeitsche unterwegs von 19-24 Uhr leider ne null nummer


----------



## Tench 01 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@Ossi Hwi ich kann dich beruhigen ich angel auf Mefo noch  weiter östlich von Boltenhagen Wohlenberger Wick und mehr wie 4 untermassige Mefo´s  konnte ich dieses Jahr noch nicht landen aber man sagt ja nicht umsonst sie sei der Fisch der tausend Würfe


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

moin ossi, ich hab´s mit blinkern/wobblern probiert!
der kollege wollte es mit paternoster veruchen, dat hat vor 2 jahren da aber überhaupt nich geklappt.
ich würde es mit blinker versuchen, weit werfen und schnell einholen vielleicht haste glück...

schönen gruß


----------



## OssiHWI (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni*

@ Tench

dann lieg ich aber dieses Jahr weit vorraus:

26 Mefos an der Leine gehabt und 6 entnommen. aber auch alle ein kleines Stück westlich von Boltenhagen.

@ observer

danke für den Tip. Muss nur mal sehen wann ich endlich mal Zeit finde...Meine Ausrüstung setz schon Staub an...


----------

